# BassInvader now Exclusivley a furry musician/ need some help.



## ShioBear (Jul 14, 2015)

So with much thought i BassInvader have decided to be exclusively
a furry musician like lapfox, ken ashcorp etc. 
my music will from now on be directed towards the furry community because it has been a big part of my life for many many years.
not only will my first fursuit be made after my now main fursona Bass Kittie( formerly BuB) but i will be doing my best in the next year to make it to cons and hopefully play my music there. 
so im looking for volunteers to make backdrops featuring Bass Kittie, your name will be prominently featured on my videos to come on youtube for your efforts. 
let me know what you think <3 im always happy to receive input and any idea's on how to go putting music out on youtube and other site's


here is my latest track Cold Stars & Brite Eye's https://soundcloud.com/djshio/cold-stars-brite-eyes


----------



## PheonixDragon (Jul 14, 2015)

I respect that decision, but couldn't you have tried to submit tracks to labels like Monstercat, instead?


----------



## ShioBear (Jul 14, 2015)

maybe later on down the road when im a bit more popular than a painted rock on a cold beach


----------



## PheonixDragon (Jul 14, 2015)

ShioBear said:


> maybe later on down the road when im a bit more popular than a painted rock on a cold beach



Monstercat would get you popular if they accept you in their roster :3


----------



## ShioBear (Jul 14, 2015)

PheonixDragon said:


> Monstercat would get you popular if they accept you in their roster :3


hmmm i suppose it could work. unless they dont favor house techno/ electro. im very old fashioned. none of this  wubwubwubweeeeeee stuff XD


----------



## Algorithm-Dude (Jul 14, 2015)

They do favor all commercial music. They do NOT favor speedcore, breakcore, noise, trash, ambient, rave and so on... like, everything i make and love.


----------



## ShioBear (Jul 14, 2015)

Algorithm-Dude said:


> They do favor all commercial music. They do NOT favor speedcore, breakcore, noise, trash, ambient, rave and so on... like, everything i make and love.



what? no ambient? no rave? no Speed core? outrage! this is unacceptable. all electronic music is good <3


----------



## PheonixDragon (Jul 14, 2015)

ShioBear said:


> what? no ambient? no rave? no Speed core? outrage! this is unacceptable. all electronic music is good <3



You can see subgenres from Nu Disco/Future Bass to Hardcore ( 200 BPM, I guess) 



			
				Algorithm-Dude said:
			
		

> They do favor all commercial music. They do NOT favor speedcore,  breakcore, noise, trash, ambient, rave and so on... like, everything i  make and love.



Is Chillstep/Chillout Ambient music, though?


----------



## Algorithm-Dude (Jul 14, 2015)

nope. Ambient means ambient. a   S O U N D S C A P E. And on that Monstercat, there's only commercial hardcore. I didn't see any true-gabba or brokeheaded-madass-breakcore releases. That is sad. They do not like unusual music.


----------



## PheonixDragon (Jul 14, 2015)

Algorithm-Dude said:


> nope. Ambient means ambient. a   S O U N D S C A P E. And on that Monstercat, there's only commercial hardcore. I didn't see any true-gabba or brokeheaded-madass-breakcore releases. That is sad. They do not like unusual music.



Do you think Shio's music would fit into commercial thingy?


----------



## Algorithm-Dude (Jul 14, 2015)

If he improves his skills - yes. Genre is more then acceptable. Though by now, tracks are monotonous and raw. A few albums and a lot of self-improving & audial explorations as a practice should fix this >:3 so, GO AND MAKE, Shio, no other way here.


----------



## PheonixDragon (Jul 14, 2015)

Algorithm-Dude said:


> If he improves his skills - yes. Genre is more then acceptable. Though by now, tracks are monotonous and raw. A few albums and a lot of self-improving & audial explorations as a practice should fix this >:3 so, GO AND MAKE, Shio, no other way here.



You see that, Shio? Git gud


----------



## flletcher (Jul 14, 2015)

How does one direct their music towards a fandom?


----------



## ShioBear (Jul 14, 2015)

PheonixDragon said:


> You see that, Shio? Git gud



yea yea i know my tunes are poo lol


----------



## PheonixDragon (Jul 14, 2015)

ShioBear said:


> yea yea i know my tunes are poo lol



Nah, they have potential :3 Plus, I really love them.


----------



## ShioBear (Jul 14, 2015)

well at least someone like them


----------



## Cyanomega (Jul 14, 2015)

Your stuff is great ShioBear and I wish you all the luck in the world.


----------



## ShioBear (Jul 14, 2015)

Cyanomega said:


> Your stuff is great ShioBear and I wish you all the luck in the world.



thankies ^.^ i hope i can improve and not be so mediocre <3


----------



## Faunosaurus (Mar 1, 2016)

Monstercat isn't a furry label of course, and won't accept an artist that could put a bad spot on their reputation as a label or music conglomerate (such as furries, Bronies, etc.), or an artist that only makes music that doesn't have a wide appeal. When you submit tracks to Monstercat, they not only assess your music you sent in, but they also will pick through whatever links you send them, then through all the links on that page if that isn't already enough to turn them away, so on and so forth. No label would accept an artist that wouldn't appeal to their audience, or would drive listeners away.


----------



## 8BitPandaStrike (Mar 3, 2016)

They will probably NOT like my Industrial grooves then....


----------

